# Some Progress and Pix



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

After. 5 days of antibiotics so far Sheldon seems to be doing a big better. Not as many quills and the peeling seems to be easing, especially the orangy/yellow crud. The skin under the peeling seems to be fairly smooth. Poops are good and he's gone to eating but not as much. I've been giving him less kibble and offering more vegg on Vets instructions. Also getting booster in his food.

And though all the **** this poor Hedgies gone through, more good news! I've spotted about 5-6 new quills growing in!! *happy dance*

In the meantime - may need to buy a Hedgie hat to hide the bald :S 

Thank you for all your support and love for Sheldon. And your patience with me. You all are like a Hedgiefamily to me. Thanks again.

.Meg and Sheldon


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww.... *hugs for Sheldon*

If I had my sewing machine I'd make him a hedgie hat, I have the fabric and thread, just no machine!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww poor little guy. 

Glad to hear he's improving, though! I'm a huge dork and may have typed "hedgehogs wearing hats" into a google image search. Thought I'd share some of the results. Please don't judge me. I really couldn't help myself. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OOOCHA!

Poor Sheldon, but then Sheldon must be feeling better now that his skin is doing better. 

 Alastrina, I have an over abundance of sewing machines, wish I could twitch my nose like Samantha and send one over to you!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

zorropirate said:


> OOOCHA!
> 
> Poor Sheldon, but then Sheldon must be feeling better now that his skin is doing better.
> 
> Alastrina, I have an over abundance of sewing machines, wish I could twitch my nose like Samantha and send one over to you!


@Jess
I think that spray and the booster are helping a lot as well.

@ *Alastrina
That's sweet but make it an XXL if you do He's "fluffy" lol


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww I'm glad he's getting better. 

Hahahaha I love those hedgie pics with hats!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, poor Sheldon. I'm so glad he's doing better and growing quills. That's great news. In the meantime, we can all send you the quills we've saved from our hedgies and you can make him a little toupe! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Yay so glad to hear he is improving!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol love the toupee idea!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor little guy! I hope he keeps improving.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Fluffy.... hahah. That always cracks me up. 

Don't they call some larger little boys "Husky"?


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

zorropirate said:


> Fluffy.... hahah. That always cracks me up.
> 
> Don't they call some larger little boys "Husky"?


Sheldon perfers "fluffy" makes him feel precious


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that the healing is under way!  Sheldon's a tough little... er, fluffy dude. Big big hugs to you both! And as always, I'll remind you to keep us updated!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How is Mr. Fluffy today?


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Shetland.

Today Sheldon took his meds like a champ! However his skin returned to its reddish pink colour. More of the old damaged skin was flaking of along with damged quills however the skin under is smooth and looks heathly. Loads of new quills growing back though  Eating well too.  one more week of meds to go then back to the vet on the 20th for checkup on this.

BTW this new vet is amazing! They called last week and yesterday to see how he's doing


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy you are seeing healthy skin and new quill growth on your little one. He is so precious. Thank you so much for the update too.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

More Updates: Sheldons trusting me!! The close contact with the antibiotic feedings, cuddles and stuff has stirred something in him. He's got tons of loose dead skin hangin in his quills and he's been letting me carefully remove it. Sitting still and not huffing. Lots of eye contact and cute faces. I also discovered he likes being rocked! Ill hold him on a towel on his back when I'm giving his meds then rock him like that, sometimes tickle his belly.

Also, he's been using his new CSBW and now that he's pooping there its keeping his cage cleaner, less liner changes. And I think he's lost weight! *no scale yet* Vet checkup on Saturday

He's still very huffy and such but so much progress, I'm sad he got so sick, but its helped his bond a lot.

(Hanks again HHC for all your help and support


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> More Updates: Sheldons trusting me!! The close contact with the antibiotic feedings, cuddles and stuff has stirred something in him. He's got tons of loose dead skin hangin in his quills and he's been letting me carefully remove it. Sitting still and not huffing. Lots of eye contact and cute faces. I also discovered he likes being rocked! Ill hold him on a towel on his back when I'm giving his meds then rock him like that, sometimes tickle his belly.
> 
> Also, he's been using his new CSBW and now that he's pooping there its keeping his cage cleaner, less liner changes. And I think he's lost weight! *no scale yet* Vet checkup on Saturday
> 
> ...


I'm so glad he's doing better and your relationship is improving!! I think he knows that you're making him feel better. Just to mention something.....before I got my scale, my vet let me weigh Harvey at his office for free whenever I wanted.

I'm so glad he's running again. That is SUCH A GOOD SIGN!!!

Please keep updating this post, I keep reading it.

Hugs and Toupe love to Sheldon!


----------

